# Velvet Preservation



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

check with van ***** taxidermy.......they sell stuff to preserve velvet and if you call you might be able to talk to someone about it.


----------



## ArtisticWhiteta (Feb 18, 2009)

There are many ways to skin a cat. Preserving velvet is no different. There are velvet brush on tans, soak tans, injections, freeze drying, ect. I guess all these methods work to some degree depending on the person using them. However, IMO, the best, safest, bet would be freeze drying. Velvet trophys are rare here so I can't take the chance on a process that might work.


----------



## nativepride (Sep 22, 2007)

I shot my first velvet buck this year,checked into a lot of ways to preserve it and freezedrying came up as best option cost 60.00 and looks awesome!!


----------



## MJ from Oregon (Sep 3, 2008)

Find a Taxi that will soak them in Methanol. We have had antlers done many different ways and this worked and looked the best.

Mike


----------



## njxbow (Apr 2, 2009)

there are a couple of taxidermists here in NJ that can put artificial velvet on antlers. looks pretty good too.


----------



## pop-up addict (May 17, 2005)

njxbow said:


> there are a couple of taxidermists here in NJ that can put artificial velvet on antlers. looks pretty good too.


Any Taxidermist can put velvet on horns. I know, I am a taxidermist. Look up RESEARCH MANNIKINS". WWW.RMI-ONLINE.COM. 


There is a VREY GOOD video on youtube. Look it up there. It will show you the injection method.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Shot a caribou in Alaska in 1999 in velvet. We took surenges and fermaldehide (sp) with us and did the injection thing and rub all the blood out the base of the horns. We shot 3 in velvet and preserved all 3 and they look great still today.


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

You have 3 options. Here they are in order of best to last, IMO.

1. Freeze drying
2. Rub off velvet and replace with artificial velvet
3. Inject with preservative (just a side note, I NEVER use this method as I think it does a horrible and patchy job compared to the other two)


----------

